# Last but not least: Taijiquan-Lilun Journal 2 download



## Martin2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi All,


here comes Taijiquan-Lilun Journal 2 as the last one I have in English:


http://www.wu-taichi.de/cms/wu-taichi.com/media/pdf/Lilun 2 engl.pdf


Enjoy reading.


Who missed the other 3 - you can find them here: 


http://taichi-philosophy.blogspot.de


All the best and have fun


Martin2


----------



## ride57 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

